# Milking machine and milk bucket



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

What do you use for a milk bucket? Delaval or belly pail? Looking at milking machines or having one built or put one together, and I was curious what most people use and why? What do you like / dislike about them? 

Thanks,
Shawna


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a belly milker as we built our own and got it for $50 bad thing is it is heavy and bulky to use. We had mine fitted with a drain on the bottom and mine sits on the edge of a big sink. So I don't have to lift and pour milk out of it. All depends on what you can afford at the time I think. For me I wouldn't have a machine at all if not for the low costs we had.


----------



## blackthorn (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a four place delaval milker and I wouldn't be without it! I love it, even cleaning it isn't too bad 
Vanessa


----------



## ButterflyMorn2001 (Oct 18, 2008)

I got a good deal on a slightly used (2 year old machine, used on 1 doe for about 6 months each time) Caprine Supply model one. It came with the vaccum set-up, one set of quickie claws, inflation cleaner brush, Coburn quarter milker bucket and all the booklets for it. I have since added a 5 gallon, Deleval type bucket (from ebay) w/Lexan fresh cow lid (from PartsDeptOnline, so I can see the milk level inside) and an extra quickie claw set-up (from a friend) so I can do two at once. 
I have a Surge belly pail and hate it. It's sitting in storage shed right now. Love the Deleval type bucket. On my wish list is a 3 gallon Deleval. With DH out of a job... things like that are on a back burner for now.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Both of my buckets are delaval. I have a surge bucket but it's sitting in the garage waiting to made into a flower pot. I'd be constantly dumping it and I'm not milking for the excersize.

I also milk 4 at a time...or at least that was what I was doing before the girls went dry. I'll start with one bucket in Feb., then go up to 2. 
LOL...I figured out why I didn't like milking 4 last time I tried it...I didn't have the heavy milkers all together, medium and then the FF. It worked out great when I got the same quanity milkers on the stand at the same time. 
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have an old 5 gallon delaval alluminum pail and a surge bucket up on the shelf for display  I use a delaval pail. Vicki


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

We just bought a Surge De Laval stainless steel pail and milk machine. We have not used it get as it is for the cows, who we don't have yet . We got it off of Ebay for about $650 total with the motor and all.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a surge belly bucket.....I hate it :mad I wish for a delaval....but since I just got a new milking machine last year I guess I'll have to put up with the surge. It is heavy and big, and a pia! As soon as I can, it will be sitting on the shelf!

Sheryl


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a Hoegger's setup and have used it for 7 years. I just hook the belly"pail " up to the hoses,turn the milker on and it sucks the teats up into the clear inflaters so I can watch the milk coming out , when I see no milk coming out, I turn the machine off and the inflaters drop off the teats and the doe is milked. Very quick and I only clean the inflaters and pail. I do have to dump milk between 2 heavy milkers or the pail fills and milk will get into the hoses and then they have to be cleaned. I love this machine and have replaced nothing and no trouble.


----------



## sammyd (Nov 16, 2008)

We use a DeLaval floor bucket with a Universal top and pulsator. We could split it but don't have that many goats yet. Have my eye on a pair of floor buckets that are all ready split up to milk 2 cows at once. We currently use an old Universal cow claw with narrow bore inflations. Works just fine.

I bought a used Universal 3HP vacuum pump on a balance tank for 100 bucks 2 summers ago. Replaced the bearings, cleaned up the vanes and away we went.
I highly recommend Universal vacuum pumps. Usually the best CFM per HP in the industry, very quiet inside the barn if maintained properly, and very easy to work on. When I was in the milking equipment biz I worked on most of the brands and Universal was the best, hands down.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes/buildingyourownmilker.htm

Maybe some of this information can be helpful to you.

I do need to remove Chris Martin's information off of that site because I've been told by numerous people that they have had trouble getting in touch with him. I don't know if he has quit making the pumps, got overwhelmed or what the problem is, but I really don't want to endorse him if he isn't giving good customer service any longer.


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

I did the build it yourself machine from Christine's website...started with a surge bucket, then upgraded to a delaval- I LOVE the delaval! I still have the surge & plan to build another machine to use at shows & leave one at home (I'll use the surge at shows as teh milk gets dumped anyways so I don't need to worry about pouring it into containers ). You live somewhat near me Shawna- right? You're welcome to come see mine if you want


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

It really does help to go see someone's milking machine and see how it works. Maybe watch her milk the goats and take notes and drawings of how things are attached. That is what I did. I went over to Vicki's house and looked at hers, made some notes, came home did some drawings, set up my balance tank a little different, but most everything else is like she had hers set up.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I also read Christines info and others as well and built my own milker using a Surge Bucket off of Ebay, inflations etc from Hamby Dairy Supply and a Vacuum Pump from Ebay. I picked everything up for around $250. 

After reading everyones posts, I'm wishing I would have gotten a Delaval bucket insteat of a surge! For those who have used both, why are the Delaval so much better?

Thanks


----------



## ButterflyMorn2001 (Oct 18, 2008)

<<For those who have used both, why are the Delaval so much better?>>

The Surge buckets were designed to be used like the Hoeggers belly pails. They hung from a strap that was put around the cows back. They are called Surge Belly Milkers for this reason.  
I got mine without thinking through the logistics of it. There is nothing to hang onto on the bottom side when you're pouring into a tote bucket !!! Also, I'd not actually saw one in person so hadn't realized how large and heavy they are. I've since seen some that are like 2-3 gallons, very small/lightweight. I don't think I'd mind using one of those as much but I do hate this 5 gallon one. That's why it's sitting in storage. You also have the cleanup factor. Surge isn't handy to get into a sink and you can miss the milk on the top of the bucket if you don't watch yourself. Deleval, you can sit into a sink and see everything.
Deleval has a pouring handle near the bottom. Mine is a Deleval type, a Universal or Milk Maid?? I don't remember what the old pulsator said on it. I put it back onto Ebay and sold the pulsator/lid/SS shells soon after I bought the complete unit. Retained the bucket though. Mine has 4 feet that're soldered onto the bottom to keep the bottom of the pail off the floor. When I'm milking more than 4 I use this bucket. During the winter, when it's just a couple of does still in milk, I'll either handmilk or use the Coburn Quarter Milker. It's a little 2 gallon plastic bucket but if you try putting much more than a gallon in it, it'll start sucking milk back into the vaccum line. Thinking that I need to replace the pea on it's lid. It just depends on how much my hands are bothering me. If they're going to sleep all the time, pull out the bucket. If not, handmilk.
I've seen 2 of the Hoeggers machines. Used one at a friends house. I like the small size of the actual machine itself and the portability. I don't like that she ended up turning off the machine between does. Did suggest that she put in an inline shut-off on the vaccum side so she'd not have to turn off the entire thing. The stall cocks are hard for her to turn off/on so the switch is easier. She's older and has a poor grip. She'd only milk one at a time then go dump the milk in-between does. Makes for a VERY long milking session !!! Clean up on it was very easy though. "You've got to do what you can, to get done." is her motto.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

About the same reasons as above. I like to get all the does milked before I have to dump the milk from the buckets. The cleanup on the Delaval is soooo much easier. AND I can take the top rack out of my dishwasher and put the buckets/lids in one at a time. Nice and shiney once again!

One bucket has a double port (Parts Dept.) I have a double set up on that one. The other is a single port but I have a milk line splitter Y (Parts Dept) on it. I can either milk one or two just by removing a short piece of hose and the splitter and attaching the hose directly to the port.
Kaye


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

I prefer the deLaval type bucket, too. I have several. Plus a Surge bucket or two. I have a handy hubby who likes to find good deals on things. Back when I started milking he went around locally and the surrounding counties to where old dairies used to be. Stopped and talked to them to see what they had left. Got all sorts of things.
That is an idea if you live in an area that used to have dairies. Lots of them still have stuff in the old milk houses. At least they did around here.
He built my first milking machine (I still have and use it sometimes) for $100, including new lines and inflations. The vacuum pump is an old small deLaval pump and motor combination. The tank is a SS spray tank he found at a local salvage yard. Another good place to find things. He built an aluminum frame and mounted the tank (that has a place to clean it out if necessary) and vacuum pump, vacuum gauge, etc on top. It has a handle and wheels. I use an old Sterling (forerunner to deLavel) pulsator with that machine. This inflation is very, very old and has never skipped a beat. I have a box of them, but this is the only one that works well. I also have several Surge pulsators. I traded 6 others for a Interpulse pulsator that I use now.
My hubby has 3 or 4 deLaval vacuum pumps stored for future use. Also a Gast one. These are older ones that require oilers. I use one on the one I take to shows which I redid from an old Caprine 1 machine.
The one I use in the milkhouse now is an old cast iron Surge vacuum pump. I love it as it runs so quiet. It does have wheels, but is extremely heavy. But I can milk as many goat as I want with it. I have another he found at a yard sale.
A milk machine is not hard to build. Just check out other machines and make your own. You can sure save a lot of money. Even if you have to buy new parts. Check out Grainger's, they carry lots of good stuff.
I use the SP6000 inflations that Part Dept. carry. Although I got mine from LHR (I think) when they had them on sale) I love them. These are for cows. But Silicone Plastics do make a version for goats that has a cut-off at the bottom.
Les


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I also have the Hoegger 2 goat milker and have loved it. Very easy to clean. One of the reasons I decided to go this route instead of the Surge or DeLaval, is having to lift that much milk. My back is not that good any more. The DeLaval (older ones) weigh 10# empty, when you add 5 gallons of milk to it, you are toting and lifting about 50#. Another reason I like the belly pails, is that if you wish to weigh each does milk, you can. I can easily lift and carry 50# of feed, it is distributed between 2 arms, but that full DeLaval and Surge, was very awkward for me to handle.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The surge bucket is for guys with upper body strength and no breasts to get in the way of pouring  I love my delaval! The pear shape makes pouring simple. Yes they are more expensive so maybe it could be an upgrade after a few years. I also started with a surge setup, surge bucket and surge pulsator, my first upgrade was to the delaval can, then to the interpulse pulsator then to claws, and now I have a small can for colostrum and first milk, so I don't have to pour colostrum or first milk and clean the can then start milking fresh does. I also have the new blue inflations for this year (Thanks Tracy), and an inline filter. Vicki


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I have both the Surge belly milker and the Hoeggers goat belly milker.
Hands down the Hoeggers is the best.. for me anyway.
I can't lift to much.. and this milker is about 2 gallon size. 
I just empty after each milker.. unless it's a couple of ff.. then empty into strainer on top of my milk pail.
(my strainer fits perfect on top of the pasteurizer pail)

I used the Surge one season.. then happened upon someone going out of the goat buisness.. bought all thier equipment. Used thier Hoegger's bucket.. and have never went back to the Surge. 
I figure the time I spend washing all the tubing and the milker.. I use to pour up the smaller milker.

It is wise to go look at several people's set up if you can.. use thier milker. If you can't do that.. research.
It's a lot of money to spend on getting a milk machine.. so get what works for you.


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a Chris Martin machine (one of the last, so it sounds) exclusively for shows, and I use a Caprine System one machine for daily use at home. I am the odd duck (NO COMMENTS OUT THERE! LOL) but I LOVE my surge belly pail. I use it for my daily milking, with narrow bore inflations (cow type). I use a NuPulse at shows.

Ken in Idaho


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

The only reason I was not going to set up like Christine's is because we are moving to Idaho. I wanted more of a portable type to take with me - then once up there and settled I would set up a more permanant one. Pam, I might take you up on that and come up and look at yours. My nieghbor has his dairy set up.... But he is grade A and it is a pipeline set up. I am open to suggestions. If you think it is not that hard to set up and then still take down and with me I am all ears.

Shawna


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine is totally portable also so if you want you can come look at it also. Built from scratch and I even have an extra pump will sell ya.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have both the surge bucket and a DeLaval bucket. If I only machine milk one or 2 first fresheners or something then I use the surge bucket. If I am milking heavy milkers then I use my DeLaval bucket because it holds more milk. You have to be able to lift and pour from a 5 gallon Stainless Steel bucket full of milk if you use a DeLaval bucket. The Surge bucket only holds about 2 or 2.5 gallons of milk (I forget).


----------

